# For Those Who Got Accepted to Film School (NYU/USC/UCLA)



## nitrofour

For those talented individuals that got accepted to either NYU, USC, or UCLA graduate schools for some division of their respective film schools: 

I think it would be very helpful to create this thread as a collection of accepted applicants' credentials so that prospective graduate film students can get a basis for the submitted applications that belong to those students who were accepted.

Feel free to answer thoroughly or briefly! Any information you provide will surely be helpful to others.

Questions:

1. Your university, cumulative GPA, and major
2. GRE score (if taken)
3. Film-related jobs/work experience that you took part of that you listed on your application
4. The general gist of your 'personal statement' (as in, did you talk about your childhood, etc.?)
5. Who wrote your letters of recommendation?
6. (optional) The single, most important piece of advice you could give to prospective students applying to these schools.


----------



## dude_dogg438

This thread can be really helpful for future film school applicants. I'd have loved all this info when I was completing my applications. 

1. University, cumulative GPA, major:

==> Undergrad - Purdue University (West Lafayette, IN), 3.56/4.0, Business Management major w/ minors in Marketing & Film Studies. 

==> Certificate program - UCLA Extension, Entertainment Studies & Writing, 3.5/4.0

2. GRE:

==> Didn't take it

3. Film-related jobs/experience: 

==> Internships at The Weinstein Company and Crossroads Films. 
==> Worked as PA on music video shoots (Britney Spears, Bon Jovi, Atreyu etc.) in Los Angeles. 
==> Made a few short films. 

4. General gist of personal statement:

==> Personal statement was mainly autobiographical...I talked about the influence of my family and how living in different cultures (Bangladesh, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Indiana & Los Angeles) has helped shaped me as a person and an artist. Also, talked passionately about my love for films and filmmaking with an emphasis on why I want to be a filmmaker.   

5. Letters of recommendation:

==> Executive Producer (former boss)
==> Chair of film department at Purdue University (instructor)
==> Independent Spirit Award nominated filmmaker, also NYU graduate (instructor at UCLA Extension)

6. Single most important advice:

==> Be honest 

Got into New York University (NYC) MFA. That's the only school I applied to.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Hello, bright-eyed applicant!

Here's the only advice which would have helped me: don't sweat it. Seriously. As in, for the love of God, you're scaring the kids.

I went crazy last October reading these forums, listening to folks insist that, in order to gain admission to "top programs," you must have STELLAR, KICK-ASS, KILLER materials!!1!1!! I'm not sure where this particular silliness originated, but it'll drive you to drink.

For better or for worse, film school is not Juilliard. Film school is not the Yale School of Drama. The Big Five are not hyper-selective programs which accept only three or four students a year. They are gigantically, humongously enormous grad programs--with yields as high as 30%--which collectively accept hundreds of students a year. Add to this the fact that their applicant pools are not particularly self-selective (only smart, educated people are applying to the Anthropology PhD program whereas every yahoo with stars in his eyes is applying to the film school), and the odds tilt dramatically in the serious applicant's favor. (By "serious applicant," I include the vast majority of StudentFilms.com posters.)

So I guess my advice is, do yoga. Go a couple rounds with the bag. Listen to river sounds as imagined by disinterested foley guys. Whatever.

Just breathe. You'll be fine.

--Icarus

(Requisite CV: Got into UCLA, USC, and AFI.)


----------



## bscofield

1. University of Notre Dame; 3.8; Program of Liberal Studies (philosophy / literature), and second major in film.

2. 1380 / 6.0

3. Worked for local film society, did camera crew on a couple big indie films made in Austin, wrote and directed two of my own short films.

4. talked about my outlook on life, incorporating life experience / studies and how I think they can make me a better filmmaker... showed passion.

5. a professor, two people who produced my shorts, a friend who works in the industry, the DP i've worked with.

6. Be bold and original, but also consistent with how you represent yourself.  You want to be unique so that you stick out.  Some programs might like you and some might not, but it's important to be original while being honest.  Make sure you demonstrate why you think you deserve to be going to school among the most talented filmmakers of the future.  If you don't believe you should be there, either will they.  Confidence with a degree of humility is good.  I think, mostly, you just need to demonstrate passion and vision.

It also depends where you're applying.  AFI is very reliant on your reel and your interview, but USC is based entirely on your writing.  So if you want to go to USC, you better be a good writer.  If you want to go to AFI, you better have made a strong or interesting film.  Most of the other programs fall somewhere between those two.

I will be attending USC in the fall.


----------



## FLFilmFan

bandar,

thanks for the kinds words.

you got into nyu (nyc)?  or was it nyu (asia) either way congratulations!  i didnt know you applied to nyu.

andy


----------



## FLFilmFan

Yea, sorry I never really replied to this post

I think Icarus pretty much nailed it on the head.

I can see how you want to be in a top 5 school.  5 years ago, it was make or break.  If I couldn't get into a top 5 school then I wasn't good enough for the industry and I thought that that would be it for me.

Film school is so complicated in that there is no set "perfect applicant."

If I were to write a book on how to be a universally accepted applicant it would be this:

A person who tells good stories
Has been through a lot in life
Is a charming and composed individual

I am not going to lie and say that I am the perfect applicant, but there are sparks in me that show potential.

To answer your questions, my GPA is about 3.5/4 at the University of South Florida in Broadcasting

GRE score?  I got less than 1000 the first time and was so pissed at how expensive it was to take it that I managed a horrible 1200 just to meet the minimum of 1000.

Film related jobs?  Wedding videos, being dragged on the set of my uncle's sets as a child, my own short films, nothing big

Personal statement: A lot of talk about why you truly want to be a filmmaker.  Talk about your passion.  Don't be the typical applicant that says "I want to provide a voice to those who have none."

Letters of recommendation: a well known broadcaster, an well known short story writer, and a (just recently) sundance filmmaker

Most important advice: know why you are going to film school.  I know so many people that are toying with the idea about their idols not going and how they made it.  Schools are different.  NYU, USC, UCLA are not the top schools for everyone.  It seriously is a "perfect fit" kind of deal.  Be true to yourself and ask yourself why you want to go to these respective schools.

Lastly, don't be lazy.  This is the only reason why I did not apply to USC or UCLA, because they have an early November deadline opposed to EVERYONE ELSE that has a December deadline.  The application process is NOT FUN, its not just filling out forms, but second guessing the font you use, the sentence structure, the penmanship, you would be surprised how hectic your life gets when you are trying to juggle 4 applications from 4 totally different application procedures.  So give yourself plenty of time.

I was accepted to NYU's Grad Program in NYC

If you have any other questions or concerns feel free to message me.

Andy


----------



## tjcraig7

Great, great topic. Thank you by the way. 
So, on to my relatively boring question: are there minimum GRE scores for UCLA and USC? 
Again thanks.


----------



## Jayimess

No GRE for UCLA.

USC Production/Screenwriting/DADA:  1000

USC Stark: 1100


----------



## ganz

1.  Biola University - 3.86 GPA.  Majored in English, with minors in Philosophy and Biblical Studies

2. GRE - 1360/5.5

3. Film related experience - wrote and directed around 40 short films.  (Very amateur).  Did some minor professional work, made a few wedding videos, etc.

4.  My personal statement was about the role of film in my personal development.  Specifically, I was making a case for why film school was a necessary step in my development as a filmmaker and a person.  I discussed some of the experiences that I want to explore through filmmaking, and explained how the specific program I was applying to would fit my needs for artistic/personal development.  (This means I rewrote my personal statement for each school I applied to.)

5.  Two professors, one in creative writing, the other in medieval literature.  One former employer and producer of several of my short films.

6.  Know yourself and know your story.  Then tell that story in all your creative materials.  I definately agree with bscofield's synopsis of being unique.  This might mean anticipating some potential stereotypes you could fit into and addressing them in your personal statement/reel.  However, there is a delicate balance between seeming reactionary and standing out in a crowd.  That's why I would emphasize the need to get honest and helpful feedback from people you trust during your application process.  Most of my writing samples underwent some significant change because I had some good friends who gave me good feedback.  Ultimately this process boils down to vision, dedication and talent.  If you can show those things, the doors are probably going to open for you.  

I was accepted into USC's Production and Chapman's Screenwriting MFA programs.  I'm going to USC.


----------



## nitrofour

Great responses so far guys, I've been getting some PM's about how helpful this thread has been to prospective grad students. Keep your answers coming!


----------



## Daniel G

Great idea for a thread. Wish I had found something like this when I was putting my applications together.

I'm going to USC for Graduate Film Prod this Fall, but you should also know that I applied internationally, for any non-Americans thinking of applying.
*NB: Interestingly, during my phone-interview, we talked a lot as to why I'm currently in China (where I've been for the last 3 months).

1. University of Sydney, Distinction Average (Australia doesn't use GPA, Triple Major: Media & Communications, Philosophy & Film Studies)

2. GRE - 1420

3. Internship at ICON Distribution | Wrote & directed a $6000 short | Offline editor for commercially released concerts | Runner and tech on prof. TVCs | a fair bit of theatre experience (on and off stage) | and the usual, editing, lighting, ADing on friends and student's shorts | and short listed for a couple of major AusFilm Funds

4. Personal Statement. I read and re-wrote and edited and edited my statement God knows how many times. Obviously, I delved into "why film", and how my passion began from seeing film as more than just a tool for entertainment. I also talked about the political and philosophical implications of the moving image, how such ideas temper the kinds of films that I'd like to make. I didn't analyze any specific films or filmmakers that I admire, opting instead to scatter a few references here or there. The few references I did make were broad. I wanted to stay away from pigeonholing myself into a particular style or genre. I also talked about film and story-telling in relation to the world's current geo-political issues. I talked a little on my cosmopolitan background, having lived in Aus, Asia, the States and Europe and how this has effected my perspective of storytelling in the media in general etc. I tweaked and augmented things in terms of the schools I was applying to. The style of my essay was not formal - how can it be when you're trying to convince someone of your passion? Importantly however, no matter how creative or poetic it got, I made sure it was articulate. I gave it to a friend who was writing his doctoral thesis (not in film) to drill out any recondite dribble. It had a structure, but it flowed from paragraph to paragraph.

5. Letters of recommendation: The head of Marketing from ICON Film Aus; Chair Prof. of Media & Comm @ Uni of Sydney; Former-CEO of Village Roadshow (who happened to be a family friend); and a friend who is a PhD student who I had as a tutor in 1st year. (Out of the referees, he knew me creatively the best, and it was good to have him - as a third-party - talk about my work in theatre and film studies.)

6. Edit edit and edit your materials. And get others to read it. If your friends, colleagues and past professors would accept you based on them, then that's a good start.

I hope that helps some people. Good luck to all who are applying in the near future. And congrats to everyone who are in now. Looking forward to seeing some of you in LA soon!


----------



## SD Grad

Daniel,

How many times did you take the GRE?  Did you spend a lot of time studying for it?

Thanks.



> Originally posted by Daniel G:
> 2. GRE - 1420


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Just popping my head in to say, for whatever it's worth, that I never really mentioned film in any of my personal statements. The statements were about things like waste anthropology and Denny's. I just tried to write engaging, thoughtful essays while incorporating enough autobiography to give a rounded sense of myself.

Obviously, there's nothing bad or wrong about discussing one's relationship with the movies; it sounds like lots of successful applicants went that route. I just wanted to point out that there are plenty of valid avenues to take re: the Narrative Statement / Statement of Purpose / Autobiographical Character Sketch.

--Icarus


----------



## Jayimess

Icarus, dahling,

Have you made a final decision?  Last I heard you were 99.5% Trojan.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

I am a committed Trojan! My chariot is in the mail.

(Should have chosen a different sn though, huh?)

--IA


----------



## anononononym

ascend, icarus; ascend!


----------



## Ryan C.

Congrats Icarus! See you there!


----------



## Daniel G

> Originally posted by SD Grad:
> Daniel,
> 
> How many times did you take the GRE?  Did you spend a lot of time studying for it?



Hey SD Grad,

I gave myself about a month and a half to prepare for the GRE. I wasn't studying till my eyes bled, but I studied enough to be confident of an OK score. 

I probably spent most of my time memorizing word definitions from GRE word lists I had found online. Also went over past-papers. If you're planning for it, I'd recommend getting your hands on as much of these as possible. They reuse a lot of the same examples. It's a pretty formulaic exam, apart from the analytical. Good luck!!!


----------



## anononononym

and i quote...



> quote:
> Originally posted by Daniel G:
> 
> quote:
> Originally posted by SD Grad:
> Daniel,
> 
> How many times did you take the GRE? Did you spend a lot of time studying for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SD Grad,
> 
> I gave myself about a month and a half to prepare for the GRE. I wasn't studying till my eyes bled, but I studied enough to be confident of an OK score.
> 
> I probably spent most of my time memorizing word definitions from GRE word lists I had found online. Also went over past-papers. If you're planning for it, I'd recommend getting your hands on as much of these as possible. They reuse a lot of the same examples. It's a pretty formulaic exam, apart from the analytical. Good luck!!!


----------



## SDABrucelee

I was searching the net furiously a few years ago for anything that told me what kind of people got into film school.

Now that I'm in at USC, I'm still not sure =P

Still, I think it's valuable to compare notes, some of you have made some great points (FLFilmFan for one), just to try and give someone something to go on.

1. Undergrad
UC Berkeley English BA, 3.67 GPA overall, unsure about major GPA.

2. GRE
1400.  I bought several giant GRE practice books and churned through them in my senior year of college.  I would recommend against this as it made my last year super intense, and I didn't end up getting in until 2 years after graduation anyway.

3. Film Experience
I have made a few VERY amateur shorts, and I worked on a indie production as a PA (total gofer work, but was a blast)

4. Personal Statement
My statement was basically about how much I love the hell out of film.  It sounds stupid, but I basically relayed my personal history with film and my passion for chasing this dream down.

5. Letters of Recommendation
I had one from a professor who loved me and film, one from a family friend who is semi involved in the business, and the third was from an employer of mine who went to NYU (but I got rejected from NYU so...)

6. Advice?
I truly, honestly believe I got in because of two factors.  I worked very diligently on my character sketch.  I was on maybe my fifth character when I finally had someone I thought was interesting enough and well developed enough to send.  Second, they required a "Most Emotional Moment" essay which I took in a radically different direction. My phone interviewer spoke in depth with me regarding that aspect of my application.  At the time, I felt it was risky to send something so different but in retrospect it might have set me apart

Again, that's just my best guess.  I really have no idea why I was let in.  I'm sure doing well at Berkeley and on my GREs helped a great deal as well.

So my advice in a nut shell, Work hard, revise those essays to death, and do your best to be unique without loosing any honesty.


----------



## KayOT

I'm a second year MFA in Film Production student at USC. I've talked to both faculty and students, and Icarus is right to an extent. It isn't as impossible to get in and we imagine. Several people that get in the waitlist end up getting in. If not in the Fall, they do in the Spring. That doesn't mean that they aren't good. Far from it. Some of my classmates that came in from the waitlist are just brilliant. Although the ratio applicant/accepted is still tight, and the acceptance rate is very very low (still I think it's around 5%), getting in is possible, even if you have no experience in film. There are people that came from fields as diverse as Electrical Engineering, Computer Science and Public Health. I can't speak for the other schools, but I suppose it's all the same: I've heard of people at USC that wish they were at NYU and vice-versa.

As for Stellar materials, they are not a must, but they sure help. If you have something stellar, you'll sure to get in AND get a big fat juicy and respectful fellowship or scholarship as an incoming student. So, unless you're sleeping on a mattress full of money, having an application package that represents the absolute best you can be and do is a must. 

Jumping to question 6, my advice would be if you have already applied, yeah, relax, do whatever makes you happy. If you haven't, I'd say work your ass off. Trim and rewrite that freaking personal statement. Be original with your writing materials. If it's not original, write 100 other options, and write them all, or pick one. Think about it for 10 minutes everyday when you wake up. Then some 20 more minutes during lunch break. Put post it sticker around your house with GRE words you have a hard time memorizing. Be the very best you can be. Know you'll get in, because you did everything you could. Film school is not for the mild. Plus, working that hard will make you value the experience of film school much much more, because you'll know you weren't picked by mistake, thou that's probably all that goes through your mind when you realize you're going to film school. At least that was all that was in my mind.

1. University of Sao Paulo, Sao Paulo, Brazil (I'm Brazilian)
2. 1440 - 5.5
3. Editing for independent production companies, freelance camera operating and scriptwriting, producing for television, all in Brazil. Study of the arts; music, drawing and photography.
4. How each stage of my life, from the birth of my grandparents to the present day, was a parallel to a quality valuable to a filmmaker. 
5. Two of my undergrad teachers. 2 Former bosses from a brazilian TV station.


----------



## J Ryan Heller

good idea for a thread- this would have been useful when I applied last year.  

I was accepted to NYU Grad Film as part of the new MBA/MFA dual degree at NYU. I start next month.

1- Boston College 3.78
2- no GRE thought I had to take the GMAT for my NYU Stern application.
3- no official film jobs but did  minor in film in college and have done lots of film work for my band which I submitted as part of my application.  I have mostly a music background.
4- Personal statement was basically about how I plan to combine my love of film, music and entrepreneurship as a producer.  I focused on my personal story and where this program fits into that.
5- letters of rec from a film professor I had in college and A&R person at my band's label.
6- most important advice is have an angle.  everyone who's applying loves movies and telling stories.  tell them why you're different and what you want to do with your MFA.


----------



## Race_Bannon

To everyone whose posted

I just wanted to say thank you for the fantastic advice. Discovering this website and this particular topic has been incredibly timely. I've been preparing for almost 3 years to apply to film school. With under 5 months until many of the applications are due, you can see how receiving this kind of advice and reassurance is extremely beneficial. 

So thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Jayimess

For those applying this fall, just remember that the majority of the posters here did NOT have this info when applying.  They went with the numbers they had and their instincts.  

Don't let anyone's "rockstar" statistics intimidate you, but more importantly don't allow the not so rockstar ones (like my own!!) to make you think you can slack.

The truth is, there is no formula to getting into film school.

Best of luck.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Jayimess, You have a great point.

Sometimes people work harder when they don't know. Much like not knowing when you're going to die, you live your life a lot more fully. But, I think I feel MORE empowered after hearing their advice, rather than lazy. For me, reading these is just another reason to keep pounding away at these practice films and to try my absolute hardest on my applications. To keep my head in the clouds and my heart set on one thing.

There are no guarantees in life. I'm finding that out right now. Trying to find work in London is, well, a real character builder.

So thanks again.


----------



## FLFilmFan

Well, I think either way this info rarely has any affect on your performance.  I think it more or less just calms or excites your nerves about the instinct of you being "qualified".

You are still going to achieve approximately the same score on that test, most likely its either too late to boost that GPA, or you've made that many films.  Your ambition to achieve certain statistics isn't because you have a desire to be that good at something, but it is just a measure of yourself in that category.  By the time you read this, you will have less than approximately 6 months to mail your application, so nothing is really "changeable".

Then again, that A you got in Human Sexuality 101 or the fact you listed a claymation sync test on your resume isn't going to impress the admissions board.  No matter how many things you do to inflate your profile, it is you they are accepting.  I think the interview lets them hear you speak, know your life experiences and understand your passion.

All in all, I think its more of a "predestination" type of deal.  There is nothing you can do to alter their minds.  They don't pick you based off of experience, GPA or whatever it is, they pick you based on who you are.  And to tell you the truth, you can't change that; believe me, I've tried.

Best,

Andy


----------



## trancedanne

Hey guys, this is my first post here. This is kinda offtopic but is there any age limit on these schools? I will be around 24-25 when im sending in my applications. Until then i have to work & save money. 

Also do you think as a student from another country, does this in any way decrease my chances of getting aceepted? 
For example i cant be there for an interview.

Greetz

Daniel


----------



## Jayimess

Daniel,

It depends on where you apply regarding the interview.  USC doesn't interview, some other schools will accommodate with a phone or webcam interview.

As for age limits, I laughed out loud when I read that.  I was 27 when I applied, 28 when I started, and I'll be darn near 31 when I graduate.  My incoming class, across all divisions, had ages ranging from early twenties all the way through to mid forties.

The programs actually seem to prefer older students because they've had more time to experience life, which plays a big part in acceptance.  I've heard of applicants being told to apply again because they're too young and haven't had enough life experiences.

You'll be just fine.

Best of luck.


----------



## Daniel G

Hey Daniel,

Jayimess said there is no interview. I dunno if this has changed recently or maybe they don't interview for screenwriting, but I was interviewed for MFA in Production at USC. I'm Australian, but of recent have been in China, so my interview was done over the phone at 1am Beijing - 10am Los Angeles. It was very casual - more like a chat that went on and off topic.

As for age, Jayimess is totally right! If anything, age for something like a Masters gives you credibility. This is more true for places like NYU, Columbia and AFI, where they tend to benefit a very strong portfolio and professional background.

Good luck!


----------



## Suzako

Hi all, this is my first post.  This seems like a great site (I discovered it this week), so thanks to everyone for your great posts!

I was wondering what people think of an applicant to screenwriting MFA programs without hardly any film background, but a lot of theater background?  Or to a production MFA program?  (although I'm leaning strongly towards screenwriting)

I worry that my background is so strongly in a different field.


----------



## IrishGuy2010

Hey guys! I'm new to this website and it seems EXTREMELY useful when thinking of the different academic pursuits film has to offer. I'm thinking of different graduate schools to apply to and I start production classes this year, and I have some pretty good ideas in mind for films and have been watching movies to see how some of the higher up directors put their scenes together and am just trying to get ideas from them. I'm going to be a junior at the University of Notre Dame and I know there's no specifics to getting into film school but at the same time an application should stand out and so should the videos you submit to that program. 

The schools on my list so far are USC, UCLA, NYU, Texas, and Florida State.

SO far my credentials are..

1 - University of Notre Dame - 3.0 (Double Major in Film and English)
2 - Taking GRE this summer (scored a 1230 on 1600 SAT scale)
3 - Did an internship last summer at Azteca America TV (Spanish TV Station) and am currently interning at the San Antonio Film Commission (who oversees all production in San Antonio and has worked with Robert Rodriguez).
4 - Plan to talk about how I came to where I am in personal statement (grew up poor but made me want to try harder to support family).
5 - Plan to get letters of recommendation from former University President, film production teacher as well as the president of the Institute for Latino Studies (was a HUGE figure at UT Austin but moved to Notre Dame).

I know I have at least my junior year to improve on these but how is this looking so far?


----------



## nitrofour

Life is beautiful!


----------



## Jayimess

Not really, Nitro.  When you ask people for their stats who got in, you're likely to draw people who will share their own stats in the hope that you'll tell them their chances.

When you look at those who HAVE gotten in, there is one consistent fact:

There is no consistency, there is no formula to get into film school.  There are no numeric values to aspire to that will guarantee you anything.

This ain't med/law/B-school, kids.  Flub your GRE?  Still can get in.  Aced it?  Still can get rejected.

It's who you are, the stories you tell, and the way you tell them.



Regarding the USC interview, they are pretty rare and always over the phone.


----------



## Suzako

Thanks, Jayimess.  I was reading all sorts of old threads after I posted and that does seem to be The Answer.  Be yourself, try hard, and hope for the best.  I will try!

Sorry if I took the thread off-track.


----------



## Jayimess

Suzako, don't fret.  It's a forum.

Regarding your question, which I missed somehow...sorry...

At USC, you don't need any film or screenwriting experience.  For either major.  Plenty of my classmates had never touched a camera before the first day of Production 1, and it was amazing to watch what they could do by the end. 

As for SW, scripts aren't required for writing samples, just the two scenes for the Creative Challenges.  Plenty of people don't send in scripts.

USC wants to know you can tell a story.  That you have a story to tell.

They figure if you've got those things already, they can teach you the mechanics.

That's a very vague and broad explanation, but hopefully it eases your mind.

I just completed the first year of the SW MFA, and my classmates were attorneys, neuroscientists, journalists, medical school dropouts, pastors...few of us were screenwriters before we got here, but we'll all leave screenwriters.

Then it's time to become working screenwriters.

Best of luck.


----------



## nitrofour

> Originally posted by nitrofour:
> This thread has really veered off track...



I was 100% certain, when I was posting my "veered off track comment", that you (Jayimess) would say "not really" and then continue to write a paragraph explaining why  

And, for that reason, I love you. Sarcasm aside, I appreciate the amount of time you spend helping prospective students on these forums-- and for that, I thank you.


----------



## Jayimess

No problem, Nitro!

Glad to help...really.


----------



## Casey Klug

I'm new to this site and I have to say, wow Jayimess, you do a great job keeping everyone at ease and informed.  I've certainly learned a lot about graduate programs in film just from reading your posts.  This is a great community and it's awesome to see how all of you got in to these great programs.  I'm only a junior so I have a couple years to go, but it's certainly relieving to pick up some advance knowledge about film schools from your guys experiences.


----------



## Jayimess

My pleasure, glad this site is helping you, since that's what it's for....


----------



## techie1902

originally posted by Daniel G:


> 1. University of Sydney, Distinction Average (Australia doesn't use GPA, Triple Major: Media & Communications, Philosophy & Film Studies)



A triple major? I know degrees in Austrailia are different from here (most only take 3 years, right?), but that's still Intense...Kudos to you


----------



## Daniel G

Thanks. It was a four year degree, minimum two years. But I overloaded and combined all my minors to scrape together a third.


----------



## Filmic

How was your approach different for the most emotional moment??

Thanks.


----------



## jackflag

Hi all. Quick Q, am I correct in thinking that only transcripts and GRE scores need be mailed physically to the USC offices, and all of the other material is only to be entered online? I sent everything in to UCLA and am not entirely clear that USC's guidelines are different. Pls help. Thank you.


----------



## KrisKelvin

That's what I did.  I think you can also send them letters of rec if for some reason you can't get them done online.

I'm applying for the writing program, however, so it might be different for other disciplines. At least as far as writing is concerned, UCLA required hard copies for writing samples, personal statement, and the like, whereas USC does not.


----------



## jackflag

I'm applying for the writing program as well, so that is good news. Thank you so much! 

I was scouring the web-site trying to find all these instructions and the only one that came up for hard copy was test scores and transcripts, but I guess I was still in the UCLA mind-set. 

Had GRE and transcripts sent electronically a while ago so I guess that means i'm done. Only waited this long because I just finished my writing samples and thought I had to mail them all together, so this is a relief to hear. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Koquard

Can anyone describe the interview process?

When do the phone calls normally start coming? If you don't get a request for interview is that a death sentence?


----------



## amaryllis

very good advices! thank you very much.
i'm new here, i am going to apply mfa in 2012fall.


----------



## DeathDealer

Some really great thoughts here!

Would any other applicants like to post their background?


----------



## Guest

This topic is great and I'm sure it will help a lot of future applicants. But why did you choose only these  three schools? I'm sure a lot of forum members are at least interested in the big 5. The application process is anyway pretty similar everywhere.


----------



## yonkondy

I'll give it a whirl. I got into most of the Big 5 in 2010 for directing and screenwriting (I chose USC - Production). I then got into AFI Directing for 2012.

1. Penn State University. 4.00/4.00 GPA. Communications - Film and Video

3. I came in with the Red One Camera and got on with a few features as a 2nd then 1st AC before I finished my undergrad -- dumb luck, but I made the most of it, busting my butt with a smile on my face.
I also wrote about 3 feature scripts at that point.
Since I really didn't have a 'directing reel' of my own at that point, I used the photo options on several applications. I told a story in 5 well-composed 2.35 frames with actors.
It was a chase sequence with a machine gun haha.

4. My personal statement when I applied in 2010 was very introspective and highfalutin -- I remember talking about Aristotle. I related how a major life-changing experience shaped my present day self. They want to see your ability to craft a narrative full of character motivations, revelations, etc.
Imagine your personal statement like a story. What does the protag learn in the 3rd Act, and how does it shape his/her life after the credits roll?
Be honest and genuine. Use your own voice. They want unique voices, not people giving them what they want to hear.

5. My 3 Letters of Rec in 2010 were from a DP on a feature I worked on, my undergrad professor, and an actor/producer from another feature.
In 2012 they were from the same DP, my Int. Directing Professor, and my Int. Cinematography Professor (both from USC).

6. Most important piece of advice:
They are looking for individuals are highly intelligent and/or extremely hard-working. You must be able to express yourself.
This trait coupled with a keen sense of creativity is a must. You must push the envelope. They want to be surprised with the applications.
These folks are usually professors/adjunct professors who see literally hundreds of short films a year. Do something different. Challenge yourself.
And, of course, be entertaining! If your application is bland, you'll probably come off as a bland storyteller.

Good luck everybody!
My imdb: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3090755/


----------



## Hockey8188

I am currently in the process of applying to NYU, USC, and Pepperdine for film school. I have already taken my GRE and got a pretty good score, now I'm am working on the essays. 

What makes a good essay? Seriously, I feel like they are all going to read mine and just laugh.
Can anyone offer advice please?


----------



## thegreatdebater

*1. Undergraduate Credentials:*

North Carolina A&T State University, 3.86/4.0 GPA, Criminal Justice
*2. GRE Scores:*

Didn't take GRE. 
*3. Film-related jobs/work experience:*

Music and Media Licensing Intern at Viacom (NYC)
Business Affairs Intern at Lionsgate (LA)
Founder and CEO of an amateur photography company
Former performer (singer & dancer)
Current student of premier acting school in LA
*4. The general gist of your 'personal statement:*

Mostly about taking control and becoming the "director" of my own life. Emphasized my character and diversity. Showed what I could bring to the industry and why my voice matters in modern America. I left law school halfway through to pursue my dreams, so I emphasized my unique views, experience, and outlook on captivating audiences. 
*5. Who wrote your letters of recommendation?*

Former supervisor for event planning organization
Former advisor
Former professor
*Doesn't matter the title of the people as long as they truly know you and can speak to how you are valuable in this field.

*6. (optional) The single, most important piece of advice you could give to prospective students applying to these schools.*

Be strategic, put your best foot forward in your application and don't be stuck in your ways when receiving feedback.

(Accepted to USC on the first try; only school I applied to.)


----------

